# RIP Frankie Venom



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.thespec.com/News/article/450972


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Bummer man. The band had some real bad breaks just before they were about to go big. Big loss.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

That bites!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Damn that sucks. Condolences to family and friends. RIP.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sucks. They were a criminally under-rated Canadian band. One of the best. And he was a fantastic singer/frontman.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We saw Teenage Head two summers ago opening for Sass Jordan and David Wilcox.

They stole the show ..... RIP Frankie


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the Head may be the most underappreciated band in Canada in the rock era. 

In many ways, Teenage Head were the Canadian punk Beatles. Before Frantic City came out, there were about eight punk bands in Canada. Afterwards, there were 30,000.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

52 is *way* too young to pass away. :frown: My friend and I saw Teenage Head at a place called "Tony's East" in Scarborough back in the mid 80's and they put on a good show. It's too bad they never really got the big breakthrough they deserved. R.I.P. Frankie and condolences to his family, friends and bandmates.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

I am a fan of Teenage Head, and was saddened by the headline I saw in the Spec this morning. I own a couple of their records and one CD, along with A Vapids Cover Album of their most famous record (Awesome band and CD BTW). I keep saying to myself I would really like to write a couple of songs that are so art-punk and yet at the same time sound so raw and have such a cool meaning to them. One day...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

These guys were one of my favorites back in the day and Frankie was a great frontman.

Really sad to see him checkout at such an early age.

Click this link and enjoy 

http://www.teenagehead.ca/


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Duh !!.....I never heard of them :zzz:

Shows how much I'm in the loop . Way to young to go , a shame .


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

RIP Frankie and condolences to his family. 

I remember seeing Teenage Head play at Ontario Place in 1980 thats when there was the big riot and then all concerts from there were banned. After I seen the show I bought thier album "Frantic City" and wore it out playing it everyday.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the perfect frontman- sad times
bye frankie:bow:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

of the 10 or so videos I saw on youtube, this was the best I could find. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2l-Pi4WBTM&feature=related

Punk rock concerts by small Canadian bands weren't video taped all that much in the early 80's. :-(


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> of the 10 or so videos I saw on youtube, this was the best I could find.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2l-Pi4WBTM&feature=related
> 
> Punk rock concerts by small Canadian bands weren't video taped all that much in the early 80's. :-(


That's the second time you've lured me into a two hour YouTube viewing marathon! I hear one Teenage Head, Goddo, Santers or Max Webster song and I have to hear them all. It was so much fun back then.

That particular vid at The Coronet in Cambridge - ah what memories. I never saw Teenage Head there but I did see Wilcox, Goddo and dozens of others perform at "The 'Net". Heck, I even played there a couple of times. I miss that place.

RIP Frankie and long live Canadian 80's rock and roll.

PS. I never understood the whole "Punk" label for Teenage Head. It just sounded like straight-up rock and roll to me - except with very hard to understand lyrics.


----------

